# Sudden weight loss, parasites?



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

So, this has happened to several different mice in my group, but I will just describe how it happened with my male since its always the same. I noticed that a previously healthy mouse had suddenly lost weight and become gaunt. His fur stuck straight out and his back was hunched over. He also seemed to be bleeding a tiny bit from his rectum, although that could have been me being paranoid. He did not seem to be having any breathing troubles at all.

I upped the amount of fresh foods he was receiving in case the female was hogging his food or he needed more variety and checked him daily and he recovered on his own. She had a clutch of babies in the same cage who have shown no symptoms and are developing normally several weeks later, but now the female mate is showing a milder form of the same symptoms while he looks smooth and happy.

These mice all live in the garage, so I initially attributed it to the cold causing them to burn calories faster and their food just not being sufficiently high calorie. Now I am worried because it seems to be happening to several mice. Should I treat across the board with an anti parasitic or antibiotic? Has anyone seen this before?

I would feel much better if I could just treat them all with something preventative.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The last thing you want to do is feed fresh food, they'll get diarrhea on top of what they have already.

I would worm them, you can buy a puppy/nursing bitch worming syrup from the pet shop, just dab a pea-sized amount above their tails and they'll lick it off.

Sarah xxx


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Is there anything gentle that I could add to their water? I have a whole bunch of mice, and many of them are young.


----------

